# Circuito sensor de imán



## Jerkox (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola muy buenas, el caso es que quiero realizar un sensor el cual cada que se acerque un iman a dicho sensor lo detecte y de esta manera envie algun tipo de señal al PIC, sin embargo lo quiero realizar esta transmision mediante wireless, es decir transmision de radio.
Alguien sabe algun circuito o alguna pagina donde pueda ayudarme a relalizarlo, he oido hablar que es mediante una bobina y demás pero no tengo muy claro como es.

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## ciri (Nov 5, 2007)

Si no me equivoco, estas pensando algo así como lo que se coloca en las ruedas de las bicicletas (velocímetro) para medir la velocidad?.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 5, 2007)

Debes especificar mas las cosas

Que distancia debe tener la transmision? cada centimetro cuenta
Que distancia esta el sensor del iman?
El sensor/transmisor puede llebar pila?
Para que aplicacion es? danos una idea.


----------



## Jerkox (Nov 5, 2007)

Si so es lo quiero colocar en la rueda de la bicicleta, por tanto asi podre saber cuantas vueltas da esta: 
- la transmision pues.desde la rueda hasta el manillar que se encontrará digamos el PIC 
- el sensor del iman estará a escasos centimetros
- el sensor si puede llevar pila

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Y para que quieres transmitir por radio ?
El sensor y el PIC lo alimentas con unas baterias y la información la mandas por cable de 3 conductores al PIC


----------



## Jerkox (Nov 5, 2007)

Si la verdad que sería asi mas complejo.se me habia ocurrido realizarlo mediante un circuito LC y un switch el cual se cierre cada vez que pase el imán (tipo relé) y haga que se cargue el condensador y al descargarse envíe la información mediante ondas electromagnéticas a otra bobina que se encontrase en el manillar.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Todavia mas facil, un Reed relee pegado cerca de la rueda, una pata a chasis de la bicicleta y la otra al PIC, cada vez que pase el iman, el reed relee se cierra y manda a maza una señal del PIC (1 Solo cable al PIC)


----------



## Jerkox (Nov 6, 2007)

Esta bien creo que así será mas sencillo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Un led es la peor de las soluciones mejor utilizar un sensor de hall, te compras un uno o desmontas algún ventilador pequeño tipo pc.

Como veo que tienes una obsesión con los cables, el sensor necesita Vcc, gnd y señal, pero compras un cable coaxial de dos hilos y listo, es finillo y facil de localizar y con un jack y listos.



Si te quieres complicar la vida necesitas la ferrita de una radio de AM y fabricarte un receptor superregenerativo de AM.

Una segunda bobina con otra ferrita para formar un circuito LC


----------



## FOLKENX (Nov 17, 2007)

puedes utilizar un sensor de efecto hall


----------



## redservimax (Dic 5, 2008)

hola,saca el sistema de una maquina de correr y no tienes que hacer nada.
saludos
redservimax


----------

